# Help! There is something wrong with my chicken!



## chicken (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi

Sorry, i am sort of new to all of this, and me and my dad have recently set up a mini-chicken farm. We have six chickens, they have plenty of room, a nice hen house, they are fed layers pellets, have water, and have recently started to lay as they aren't that old.
One of the chickens has been acting very strange. She is layed down on her belly and has her wings stretched out, her eyes are closed, but she has kept her head up, her legs are stretched out behind her, and she is in some sort of crucifix position. We have checked her breathing, and it seems normal. All of the others are acting fine. I dont know what is wrong with her. Please help.

Chicken xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have only just got my chickens so don't know much at all but have you checked to see if she is egg bound? I think this is something that can be quite serious if not resolved quickly.

There is a good article here regarding this:

Omlet Forums • View topic - Egg binding


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

could just be having a stech like we do 

if its egg bound the comb could change colour to a whiteish pink 

pick her up and feel around her bum if she makes a fuss when you touch her theres a chance she may be 

hold her and put her bum in a bowl of warm water and let her have a soak for a while just make sure you fry her propley 

the warm water will help 

alos check her crop isnt impacted

if its hot to the touch and seem to irritate her then section her off and feed her only grit and water for 24 hours she will be moody and hungry but this will help get the crop to break down everything thats in there

also if it is the crop keep her off long grass and other things that will cause it to clog up 

some times they can have a few days where they feel off like us


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

bigdaddy said:


> could just be having a stech like we do
> 
> if its egg bound the comb could change colour to a whiteish pink
> 
> ...


Blimey! Do you just pop 'em in the pot then??!!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Blimey! Do you just pop 'em in the pot then??!!!


:lol:

the cockerel is very close at the min as cant find him a free range home where he wont be in any contact with many people


----------



## chicken (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you very much. Turns out she was "egg bound" as you call it. She's getting better now though.

Thanks again, Chicken xxx


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

chicken said:


> Thank you very much. Turns out she was "egg bound" as you call it. She's getting better now though.
> 
> Thanks again, Chicken xxx


glad she getting better


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Poor girl, am glad you got it sorted!


----------

